# NY White Plains Reptile Expo 9/11



## ConFuCiuZ

Who Will be Attending this show?


----------



## radiata

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Who Will be Attending this show?


Unlike the 8/6 Hamburg Event, will this show have air conditioning?


----------



## eos

I'll be there... Haven't gone to WP in a while. Time to stock up.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll be vending across from glasscages.com


----------



## vivlover10

radiata said:


> Unlike the 8/6 Hamburg Event, will this show have air conditioning?



I went in te winter and had a hell of a time! It was awesome. Got tons of plants at BJ and springs from whoever had them. I also picked up my pair of varadero's. 

I would asume that they would have air conditioning because there are tons of exotics including darts! 

Hope you have fun!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

radiata said:


> Unlike the 8/6 Hamburg Event, will this show have air conditioning?


Yes it will Its inside. Look up White Plains Reptile Show on google or Westchester County Center. Its a really nice venue. Hope to see everyone there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

vivlover10 said:


> I went in te winter and had a hell of a time! It was awesome. Got tons of plants at BJ and springs from whoever had them. I also picked up my pair of varadero's.
> 
> I would asume that they would have air conditioning because there are tons of exotics including darts!
> 
> Hope you have fun!


Im thinking of getting a pair of varadero's myself. Im wondering who you pick them up from and the price ?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

JeremyHuff said:


> I'll be vending across from glasscages.com


Great I bought my three leucs from you at the Frog Day Venue. You gave a good deal. I got three luecs for 100 bucks. See you soon.


----------



## JeremyHuff

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Great I bought my three leucs from you at the Frog Day Venue. You gave a good deal. I got three luecs for 100 bucks. See you soon.


Glad you are happy with them. I just got my first varaderos out of the water, so they may not be ready for the show. I should have some nice orange galacts though. They are big ootw and eating well.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

I just passed the Westchester County Center. The banner says " Reptile Expo September 9". The website still says September 11. Can anyone confirm when is the actual date? Thanks


----------



## JeremyHuff

Should be Sunday the 11th


----------



## mordoria

Ill be there!! I better get some sweet deals.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

JeremyHuff said:


> Should be Sunday the 11th


It should be, i guess it was a mistake on the banner. If it is on the 9th which it would be a friday, i would be in college. That would be a bummer. Hopefully it is the 11th.


----------



## Mitch

ConFuCiuZ said:


> It should be, i guess it was a mistake on the banner. If it is on the 9th which it would be a friday, i would be in college. That would be a bummer. Hopefully it is the 11th.


It's on sunday. 

I'll be there. No clue if I'll WTB anything or have anything to sell... I'll let you guys know.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Mitch said:


> It's on sunday.
> 
> I'll be there. No clue if I'll WTB anything or have anything to sell... I'll let you guys know.


Thanks. Let us know asap


----------



## Woodsman

I'll be bringing some sexed pairs of Matechos, Giant Oranges, Bakhuis, and Oypock tinctorius. I also have some nice Red-orange Iquitos vents and Varaderos if anyone is interested.

Richard.


----------



## Mitch

Woodsman said:


> I'll be bringing some sexed pairs of Matechos, Giant Oranges, Bakhuis, and Oypock tinctorius. I also have some nice Red-orange Iquitos vents and Varaderos if anyone is interested.
> 
> Richard.


PM sent on Iquitos vents.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Looking for varaderos at this Event? Would anybody be selling any?


----------



## Mitch

I'll have 5 SI tads if anyone is interested. I can also throw together a plant package of Ficus Pumila, Bolivian Wandering Jew, Christmas moss, and assorted neoregelia pups too.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Mitch
I will take the christmas moss.


----------



## Frogman8

looking for bakhuis's who will have?


----------



## Mitch

JeremyHuff said:


> Mitch
> I will take the christmas moss.


How much do you want? I'll be selling baseball sized wads for $10, I guess.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Richard will have frogs at our able. He has some nice young adult bakhuis. 

Mitch, I'll take two portions, more if you want feeders, frogs or supplies in trade.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Jeremy, 

I might be buying some feeders. Some springtails and isos.


----------



## Peekskillfrogger

Ill def be there.. Its bad I keep telling everyone that i cant wait for sept 11th and they all look at me crazy until i explain that im getting some varadero imitators at the show and then they look at me like im crazy again but w/e I cant wait for this show!

Anyone gonna be selling vivs? Id love to pick up a planted exo terra or something along those lines


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Peekskillfrogger said:


> Ill def be there.. Its bad I keep telling everyone that i cant wait for sept 11th and they all look at me crazy until i explain that im getting some varadero imitators at the show and then they look at me like im crazy again but w/e I cant wait for this show!
> 
> Anyone gonna be selling vivs? Id love to pick up a planted exo terra or something along those lines


Who are you getting your imis from. Ill be picking up some myself


----------



## Mitch

JeremyHuff said:


> Richard will have frogs at our able. He has some nice young adult bakhuis.
> 
> Mitch, I'll take two portions, more if you want feeders, frogs or supplies in trade.


Sure. Maybe I'll bring a third and I can trade it for some feeders, plants, or whatever.


----------



## Mitch

Also, I'll have a bunch of SI tads available for very cheap if anyone is interested. Also might have 2 intermedius tads if they don't get sold before the show. PM me if interested.


----------



## B-NICE

What do PDF's usually run @ an Expo?


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll have frogs from about $35 and up.


----------



## ErickG

I can have the following delivered to White Plains: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...sale-prices-delivery-white-plains-9-11-a.html


----------



## cliner

ErickG said:


> I can have the following delivered to White Plains: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...sale-prices-delivery-white-plains-9-11-a.html


PM sent on AZ and Cits


----------



## Julio

can deliver to the show. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/72760-proven-group-highland-bronze-auratus.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/72761-proven-trio-azerues.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/72656-wc-male-powder-blue.html


----------



## Roots

looking for Imi's - mostly Nominal but will consider any except Varaderos.


----------



## rubberbandman3291

Planning on going. Does anyone have any mistking nozzles they would like to sell?

R. Imitator 'nominant', R. Imitator 'intermedius', P. Terribillis, D. Leucomela, P. Tomopterna, H. Cinera


----------



## inflight

I can deliver the following with pre-payment/deposit
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/72935-available-ny-adults-pairs-froglets.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/other-classifieds/72937-rhacodactylus-chahoua-ny.html#


----------



## shibbyplustax

never been to the white plains expo, do you think azureus, leucs and auratus will be easy to find there?


----------



## B-NICE

Never been there, but those Darts are the most common, you should be able to get them cheap.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I will have los of nice azureus and leucomelas. My table is across for the glasscages set up in the corner.


----------



## B-NICE

JeremyHuff said:


> I will have los of nice azureus and leucomelas. My table is across for the glasscages set up in the corner.


What are your prices for those guys?


----------



## shibbyplustax

JeremyHuff said:


> I will have los of nice azureus and leucomelas. My table is across for the glasscages set up in the corner.


how old are they?


----------



## arielelf

I will have these available on sunday:

5 20oz. containers or temperate springtails (these are packed full of springs!!!)

Dwarph White Isopods

A collection of 4 different types of moss that inlcudes Riccia that I boutgh for my tank but never used (this is a lot of moss)

I might be able to do some tropical springtail cultures too if anyone is interested.

I have tons and tons of native iso's that I have been culturing for a few months and they have proven to be etremely prolific. I can put together cultures of these if anyone is interested.


----------



## shrum

Would love to see if anyone will have any of the following at this show:

Vanzo's 
imi's 
orange lamasi

looking for any pums..plus 
Female basti 

I just wanted to see if i can set something up before the show starts...Anyone know what time show starts?


----------



## JeremyHuff

shibbyplustax said:


> how old are they?


The leucs are subadults and the azureus are about an inch so probably 3-4 months ootw.


----------



## ChrisK

I can bring some F1 Escudos that are still left (not many), but only for definite sales


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Im looking for a probable female Leuc. I have no luck. I have 3 nominant leucs and they are all calling. My chocolates are about 4 -5 months otw and seem to be all males.


----------



## Groundhog

Only 20 minutes away by Metronorth, will be there.

1) Anybody know if any one carries _Hyla crepitans_?

2) Quick (serious) Q: When you guys post, "can bring _______________to the show.." Does Bruce care?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Groundhog said:


> Only 20 minutes away by Metronorth, will be there.
> 
> 1) Anybody know if any one carries _Hyla crepitans_?
> 
> 2) Quick (serious) Q: When you guys post, "can bring _______________to the show.." Does Bruce care?


Not sure what Bruce thinks, but as a paying vendor, I got to say it bothers me. However, I understand the reasoning with the cost of shipping and the fact that a lot of froggers will be there.


----------



## inflight

I would have to guess that a majority of people who are meeting to sell their frogs are going to spend that money at the show anyhow. That was my plan but nobody is buying, lol


----------



## Groundhog

Jeremy:

Just a quick suggestion: Can you guys who will have tables please mention the name of your outfit. Jeremy, for example is a paying vendor who I have probably seen at every $%#@ show, but I can't make the connection!

If I go to the Reptile Expo vendor page, will I be able to figger out who's who? 

Should we DB members where carnations? Or frog lapel pins?


----------



## JeremyHuff

I am The Notorious Tinctorius. I am under AM Gecko because I got my table through him, so I don't think I am on the vendor page. I do have a banner with an azureus. I am in the far corner from where black jungle is across the aisle from glasscages.com and my back is to regal reptiles. 
Richard Lynch aka Woodsman will be vending with me.


----------



## Frogilicious

I just moved to NYC about 2 weeks ago and I want to try and make this show! I will be looking for supplies for a tank (soil, plants, springs, etc.) and possibly a couple imis if they're in the budget. Anyone know off the top of their head how much a roundtrip train from Grand Central would be? I'm new to all of this...


----------



## Julio

its about $14 round trip


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Julio said:


> its about $14 round trip


15.50 to be exact. 

MNR Schedules

From Grand Central to White Plains.

I go to school in Manhattan and it take me about 50 mins in train and the ride is not bad at all.


----------



## Frogilicious

Thanks guys  So are we all going to wear something to distinguish ourselves from the rest of the crowd?


----------



## mordoria

ill have my frog shirt on that I won at frog day!


----------



## eos

I'll have my usual purple NJ Devils hat on.


----------



## Woodsman

Hi Chris,

I can bring a spare female Leucomelas for $45. Let me know if you're interested.

Take care, Richard.



ConFuCiuZ said:


> Im looking for a probable female Leuc. I have no luck. I have 3 nominant leucs and they are all calling. My chocolates are about 4 -5 months otw and seem to be all males.


----------



## M_Rybecky

I'll be there as well. I can bring from froglets if anyone is interested.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/72467-avalible-white-plains-expo-9-11-a.html


----------



## Roots

Im going as well I have a spare Male Varadero. PM me for info.


----------



## cliner

I have a 20 H vertical viv for sale with a years worth of gorgeous growth. Comes with a 12" Zoo Med fixture. Pm for pics and prices.

I also have a 36" Exo Terra Light with two seperate switches. The unit holds four bulbs and is like new. Cost: $50.00

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## ErickG

Apart from the group I just sold, I have 2 more regina froglets available... $35/ea.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I haven't finished packing, but a partial list of frogs I'll be taking:

Azureus juveniles
Patricia juveniles
Leucomelas subadults
Possible pair of intermedius
Proven pair of mancreek pumilio
Pair of azureus
Pair of cobalts
Adult group of leucomelas
Vittatus juveniles
Pair of yellow terribilis
Adult CR auratus
Black and blue auratus froglets 

Probably a couple other things plus feeders and supplies


----------



## Frogilicious

I will be wearing a white and black zebra tank top..find me!


----------



## Mitch

I'll probably be wearing clothes


----------



## Frogilicious

probably?? hmm, what else do you wear? heh


----------



## Mitch

Frogilicious said:


> probably?? hmm, what else do you wear? heh


Banana Hammock


----------



## eos

Mitch said:


> Banana Hammock


Haha.... I was wearing mine today. Did you see me?


----------



## Mitch

eos said:


> Haha.... I was wearing mine today. Did you see me?


No, did you see me? Mine was bright pink. Decided against the blue one this time.


----------



## mordoria

Guys! I know what you both look like, and I dont like the images you are painting in my mind. Ugh!

Anyway, I picked up a pair of chocolate Leucs!! I also got some nice plants from black jungle. It was a nice show, I only stayed for an hour or so.


----------



## JeremyHuff

It was a great show. Lots of froggers and frog talk. Thanks for the reviews guys. 
J


----------



## shibbyplustax

JeremyHuff said:


> It was a great show. Lots of froggers and frog talk. Thanks for the reviews guys.
> J


Yea thanks for the azureus, they are very healthy and active. They are pretty comfortable in their new tank already.

Thanks again

-sean


----------



## Frogilicious

I got some Iquitos vents from Richard, and they are settling in well to their new tank. It doesn't seem they were stressed at all from being in a plastic container for the majority of the day. They are already exploring the entire tank.

Thanks again Richard, I love them!

Also... I missed all of those banana hammocks. Maybe that was a good thing??


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

I went to the reptile expo. I met some great people. I saw Richard Lynch and Jeremy Huff. I bought three different types of fruit flies and a spring tail culture. I got my varaderos today from ErickG and Megan( M_ Rybecky). I was surprise to see you how small thumbnails can be. Both Varaderos look amazing. Cant wait to see if one or both call. Once i put them in the tank, they were visible for a second then they disappear. There are hard to find them in the tank. I would see one attempt to eat a melo. He would catch it with its tongue and then it would try rubbing it off. Kinda weird. I do have the tank seeded with springtails,but they are not visible. Other than that i had a good day at the reptile show.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

mordoria said:


> Guys! I know what you both look like, and I dont like the images you are painting in my mind. Ugh!
> 
> Anyway, I picked up a pair of chocolate Leucs!! I also got some nice plants from black jungle. It was a nice show, I only stayed for an hour or so.


I got mine from heaths frog farm in June.I put them with my other leucs. Its pretty awesome seeing two different leucs in the viv. All of them are healthy and big. Your going to enjoy them.


----------



## eos

Pretty good show.. I havent been to WP in a while... I came home with a possible female leuc (thanks Jeremy).... and some viv building supplies from black jungle ... and I decided to try out one of the pieces of grapewood from that huge pile in the back corner.... Now I finally get to start my new tank


----------



## Peekskillfrogger

I thought it was a good show, theres one stand there all the time in the front right corner that kills me, they always have a TON of animals packed in together and they always look sick (this time it was two large bloods with mouth infections) but other than that I thought it was great, lots of good deals and good frog talk... Im bummed the one eyed varadero looks like its a female (I was stoked on naming it one eyed willy, but one eyed willa will have to do). Got to meet some new peeps which is always cool. Jeremy and Rich hooked it up! Those intermedius are nuts, and the varaderos are gorgeous!!! 

Looking forward to the next one... Hopefully someone will have some green nominant imis!


----------



## Woodsman

Personally, I would have gone with the name "blinky", the one-eyed Varadero. Please let us know how he/she works out.

Richard.



Peekskillfrogger said:


> I thought it was a good show, theres one stand there all the time in the front right corner that kills me, they always have a TON of animals packed in together and they always look sick (this time it was two large bloods with mouth infections) but other than that I thought it was great, lots of good deals and good frog talk... Im bummed the one eyed varadero looks like its a female (I was stoked on naming it one eyed willy, but one eyed willa will have to do). Got to meet some new peeps which is always cool. Jeremy and Rich hooked it up! Those intermedius are nuts, and the varaderos are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Looking forward to the next one... Hopefully someone will have some green nominant imis!


----------



## ReptileStation

JeremyHuff said:


> It was a great show. Lots of froggers and frog talk. Thanks for the reviews guys.
> J


I picked up 2 azureus and some flys from you at the show. Thanks


----------

